# Helsinki (Finland) - Worth it?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone got any experience of Finland/Helsinki? 

We're planning the first part of our trip - Denmark, Norway, Sweden. We've getting the boat from Stockholm and can't decide if its worth calling in to Finland (Helsinki) or if we just go straight to Estonia (Tallinn)?

We were previously going to go to St Petersburg for 3 days, leaving our van in Helsinki but since our insurance is not valid if we are in a different country to our van we no longer can.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

For me Helsinki was very interesting and with a surprisingly large eastern vibe. Just had a week there living in a hotel but I'm certainly going back.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Been to Helsinki several times for business and for pleasure can recommend it. 
See Temppeliaukio Church see The railway station and eat in the market Norra Esplanaden or for a special occasion the restuarant Ravintola Siltakulma near the Cathedral.


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Crossed from Tallinn to Helsinki last year, lovely ferry, even had a swimming pool. Did not stop in Helsinki but travelled on up through Finland to the north before going into Norway. Found the country lovely clean friendly but a long way and a lot of trees!!! Wild camping no problem and very easy roads with light traffic. Tallinn is worth a few days. We stayed on the aires at the marina and simple enough to get a bus into the centre of the town. 
derek


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Lovely city - been there several times with work both in the wintrer when the sea freezes & the summer 



I felt safer walking through Helsinki at night than any other city I've been too including my home town

& English is widely spoken in my experience


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Helsinki with a camper thought - anyone done it?

Is it really worth the stop over from Stockholme to Talinn?

Anybody have an idea of the premium for going Stockholme > Helsinki (depart) then Helskinki > Talinn rather than just going straight to Talinn?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Helsinki*

Yes you must go.

I want to go one day in our motorhome, in Winter to see the frozen Sea.

Did you fly or drive trek?

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Addie said:


> Helsinki with a camper thought - anyone done it?
> 
> Is it really worth the stop over from Stockholme to Talinn?
> 
> Anybody have an idea of the premium for going Stockholme > Helsinki (depart) then Helskinki > Talinn rather than just going straight to Talinn?


I wouldn't do that anyway I'd drive further up Sweden and cross from Sundsvall to Vaasa and then travel down to Helsinki to cross over to Talinn just going into Helsinki and out again would be a waste of a crossing.

Even Stockholm - Turku and then Helsinki Talinn would be better.

BUT whatever you do, don't travel either way across the Baltic on a Friday or Saturday. If it is still the same as when we did it (admittedly 20 years ago) the Swedes cross one way on Friday night getting blind drunk and making lots of noise and the Finns go the other way. Then on Saturday night they swap over and both spend Sunday sleeping it off - it put a whole new complexion on the concept of a booze cruise.

Edit http://www.rgline.com/en/default.aspx

Edit Oops looks like it's only Umea - Vaasa now, sorry.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Addie,

We stopped in Helskini with the van on this big trip (see the blog) and loved it. A trip along the south coast of Finland is also fine. On the whole I'd say Talinn was better, but then Rob had been to Helsinki before with work. Talinn's Soviet legacy and medieval town worked for both of us (Rob's the Soviet bod and I'm the medieval one). Helsinki had fab architecture though - art nouveau. Also, the harbour area was lovely, the street cafes were good and it has some great shopping. I guess it all depends where your interests lie. We loved Pompeii and I know you guys weren't as impressed. 

If you are there at the weekend parking right in many central districts is free, so we sort of wild camped by just parking up at the roadside near the harbour (I think there are co-ords on our blog - otherwise e-mail me) and had a peaceful night. 

If you do go to Finland watch out for the huge rollers on quaysides. They are a nation of carpet washers and use these giant mangles. It fascinated us for some reason.

We're jealous of you starting this trip just as we are finishing ours!

Lesley


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Absolutely - Helsinki is great, we stopped for a few days last year coming north from Talinn. (Fantastic ferry). We had also stayed a few days at the Marina in Talinn. 

It was early July - record temperatures (36C) and it was still hot (and fairly light) at midnight.

We'd buy one day passes for public transport and because it covered the ferry out to The Fort (can't remember the damned name but it sounds like Semolina. Ah yes, Suomenlinna) we rode the ferry about 3 times to cool off.

Great place, great architecture and the Finns I like alot. Fairly shy to begin with but after a couple of beers they are great fun and English is verrry widely and nicely used.

Then drove to Turku and took the ferry to Stockholm. Did the daytime crossing, the ferry was again fantastic. The food was good and the cruise through the fjords, inlets and islands is spectacular on a clear day. Duty free was good value too.

Yep, I'd say do it!


----------

